# My tortoise laid an egg for the first time.



## Athcc (May 17, 2020)

Hello

I had 2 tortoises for almost two years ago. 

I was told that the oldest being 7 years is a male. And the other is a 4 years old female. 

Today when I went to feed them I saw an egg above the ground that wasn't there this morning. 

I thing it was underground. But now the weather become warmer they dig themselves underground and I think they took the egg out in the process. 

My question is what I should do to the egg. And should I dig and see if there is more eggs or is it best to just let it be. 

* The weather these days about 25° to 36° degree. And I Pour out water to the soil to let them cool and to create some Humidity.


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise (May 18, 2020)

What species are they?


----------



## Athcc (May 18, 2020)

Not sure but I was told here that they are western herman. 

These are some pic I took of them.


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise (May 18, 2020)

I don't know much, but no one was responding... I'll tag some people who know more than me. 
@Tom @GBtortoises @Yvonne G 
Help please


----------



## Athcc (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for your help.? I hope someone can answer me ?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 19, 2020)

Neither are Western Hermann's, both are Spur-thighed (also known as a "Greek") tortoises. The darker one looks to be _Testudo ibera. _Not sure about the lighter one without seeing some photos of the front of the carapace and the head.


----------



## HoosierTort (May 19, 2020)

Agree with Gary, neither is Thh and the dark looks Ibera.


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise (May 21, 2020)

GBtortoises said:


> Neither are Western Hermann's, both are Spur-thighed (also known as a "Greek") tortoises. The darker one looks to be _Testudo ibera. _Not sure about the lighter one without seeing some photos of the front of the carapace and the head.


I know it's not my thread, but just in case time is of the essence, what should Athcc do with the egg?


----------



## wellington (May 21, 2020)

@HermanniChris can you offer some help please.


----------



## HermanniChris (May 21, 2020)

Certainly are Greek tortoises and are not Hermann’s of any kind. One looks like a possible mix and the other looks like a T. g. terrestris but both may actually be terrestris.


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise (May 21, 2020)

HermanniChris said:


> Certainly are Greek tortoises and are not Hermann’s of any kind. One looks like a possible mix and the other looks like a T. g. terrestris but both may actually be terrestris.


What should he/she do with the egg?


----------

